
Ola Raises $500M in Series F from Tiger Global, Softbank and Others - yugoja
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/ola-raises-500-million-in-series-f-from-tiger-global-softbank-and-others-297/?utm_content=buffer6f394&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
yugoja
"Ola has closed over $1.3 bn of external funding, of which over $1.2 bn has
been raised over the past year." Astonishing!

